# Roanoke, VA experienced evaluator needed



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1232600&page=1&fpart=3

Please post on that thread if you can help or know someone who can. 

Experience with evaluating GSDs needed. In particular levels of dog reactivity. 

Thank you. Poor old Anna only has until November 2.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Has anyone contacted VGSR?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Contact:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------

